# Need another ID please.



## theinjected1 (Aug 18, 2007)

So I bought these as fry and they were labeled 'swallowed tail jake'. They are not, at least they do not fit the profile. Again I apologize for the picture quality, it is in my classroom right under an emergency light that does not turn off, and I have a junk camera. Any help is appreciated. The pic is of the obvious male,there are 8 others, none showing the same color.

http://s351.photobucket.com/albums/q470/theinjected1/?action=view&current=DSCF0251.jpg

Thanks!

~Todd[/url]


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Look like a nice Jake to me possibly wild type. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1380 But So many line bred guys about that you can not ID the variety/varieties or species they really come from unless you know the breeder, even then the info is often dodgy.
Could be a wild import then there is at least a chance it might be a wild type cichlid.


----------

